# More work space in the kitchen (S820)



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

The kitchen in our S820 has very little workspace in the kitchen. There are two and a half sinks and a sliding chopping board that can cover either of the two main sinks. 

I decided some sort of cover would be a big help - but what to make them out of...? A bit of research and I came up with Corian.

It is available in either 6mm or 12mm thicknesses and can be cut into any shape.

I found a local company who said all I needed was a 6mm MDF form. Easy.

Corian is available in a wide range of colours but we thought we would go for a contrasting colour.

They said they would do it for a 'drink' which I thought to be about 20 quid but after watching all the work they put into polishing the covers I gave them 40!

Here is the end result - two covers that with a little rubber foot in each corner and they are flush with the work surface.

We now have a lot more work surface as the sinks are covered until needed.

We are delighted with the result!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a different van but find DIY stories like this very interesting. And your new kitchen looks absolutely fab! Congrats!


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

They look very well, great idea

bigfrank3


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

That looks very neat indeed, waiting for it to feature in the new Hymer models.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks good, we are about to embark on a self build and would need some kitchen work tops done.

Is it possible to pm their contact details.

Many thanks

Pat


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

The company is Superior Surfaces, Warboys, Cambridgeshire.
Very keen to help!


----------

